# Affordable commercial grade zero turn mower?



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

I'm moving soon to Southern GA and will have 1/2-3/4 acre lot. I've never owned a riding mower but excited to get my first. Despite my experience being only a homeowner, I like nice equipment and have all pro grade Stihl stuff now which is great. I really don't want to buy anything "residential" grade as my experience with that level of stuff before has been terrible. However, I also don't really want to spent 5K or more on a zero turn. Are there high quality zero turn models in the 3-4K price range? Or, am I going to have to look at used stuff if I want commercial grade in that price range? Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

You can get a 36 or 48in scag in that price range. I can't speak to the specifics of their build quality but i don't believe they are marketed as residential mowers


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Husquavarna 4000 or 400 series, I forget what they call it. That might be an affordable option to get a decent "prosumer" level mower at a good price. 3-4K for a commercial ZT is stretching it though, I don't know of anybody who's got one? Maybe on of the Toros can hit that price range.

Moving to South GA you'll be in Bad Boy/Gravely country.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

1/2- 3/4 acre isn't massive with a house on it, so depending on the quality of cut you want, you'd have some options.

If it's that much to cut, then figure if you've got any obstacles like fences and gates to get around and into.

Could probably look for smaller deck- better brand/quality.

Also depending on your location there's an auction in South Georgia, Weeks farm auctions that sell commercial turf equipment 2-3 times a year. You can find some nice stuff if you know what to look for.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

Shop used and look for a <48" deck. Smaller decks aren't common in commercial environments. You can find some deals on lower hour units.

I had a Ferris IS500z with a 44" deck that I used on a similar size property. Ferris' suspension makes a difference… Most of the big brand mowers are very nice and comparable. Look at engine and hydro motors.

I'd suggest you look at lawnsite.com


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Your definitely going to have to look used in that price. You can get some decent high end home owner stuff at that range but a new high quality commercial grade mower going to be $7-11k.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i picked up a Ferris IS 700 with 125 hours last year for $5k. for true commercial grade, its hard to find equipment in good condition. It tends to get used hard and long by actual pros.

36 or 48" deck should be a good for that size lot.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

You just have to look. I picked up a Ferris Z2 with 43 hours on it as a dealer demo for 6200. Looked like it came straight from the packing crate. With only 1/2-3/4 I'd toss in a 48-52" walk behind as options too. When i was looking I came across a few that were in the 7-8K range new with very little use going for 5K. almost drove to IN to pick one up when I found the deal on the stander. A pro bought one, decided he really wanted a stander and it had like 20 hours on it. Those deals are out there. Or at least they were.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I am in the same boat currently, due to close on a new place with 1/2 acre of actual lawn in the next few weeks. I am looking at low/mid level commercial stuff and have accepted I will be paying between 7-10k for what I want. I am currently trying to decide between a mid mount grasshopper 52" (either the 225k or 329b) or Hustler x one 52". Ultimately I'd like a Grasshopper front mount but unless I find a super sweet deal on one they are out of my price range currently.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

I would definitely go with a used commercial grade mower vs one of the home owner models. I just sold an Exmark 52" Lazer Z with 1100 hours on it for $3500, which I feel was at the upper end of its value, so there are deals to be found for sure. If you can make it to the end of the season before buying, the number of used zero turns available will increase significantly. Just take your time and don't settle for something that has been beat to death.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I'd pick new residential over used commercial.

Don't want or need a huge, heavy piece of machinery driving over my lawn all the time. Especially for that size lawn. Even if you only got 500 hours out of a residential zero turn - that like 500+ mows.

The pro ones are built strong to get banged around on and off a trailer multiple times a day, thicker blades to hit rocks and debris, frame and maybe suspension designed to mow FAST over a bumpy rutted POS lawn, hydros for jamming forward and backward by a worker who doesn't give a crap about the mower. Do you really need that for a nice personal lawn?

I would recommend to get something that is engineered for the task at hand. Overbuilt is not neccessarily a good thing.

I also wouldn't buy an F350 to tow a jetski. Many will disagree.

Either way, agree on dont buy something beat to death


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> I'd pick new residential over used commercial.
> 
> Don't want or need a huge, heavy piece of machinery driving over my lawn all the time. Especially for that size lawn. Even if you only got 500 hours out of a residential zero turn - that like 500+ mows.
> 
> ...


Interesting perspective. As for residential grade zero turns, which models are generally recommended?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Deck design, construction and cut quality are also improved on commercial models, along with better engines and hydraulics therefore smoother longer lasting performance.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

hkfan45 said:


> Interesting perspective. As for residential grade zero turns, which models are generally recommended?


Ive got a 2nd hand (from my father) Timecutter 42in that I am more than happy with. It must be 10+ years old now and it still works perfect. Change the oil once a year and sharpen the blades 2 or 3 times a season and its good to go.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Cub Cadet has a commercial grade line starting in the $6K range.
I've been happy with the Kawasaki engines they are using.
The 23hp Kawasaki is deemed "commercial grade" on their residential 50" ZT and the same engine gets used on the commercial grade ZTX line.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

FR series Kawasaki is a residential grade motor. It sort of reminds me of powerwasher and push mower gimmick sales. They advertise a Honda engine and people think "thats what the pros use!" But there is a huge difference between the Honda GS series and Honda GX series engine. Same with Kawasaki. Yes, a lot of the pro mowing equipment has Kawasaki but it's not the FR (I think R stands for Residential?). Which is a totally fine engine...just know what you are getting and don't think it's any better than it is.

I have liked Toro myself partially because they have good parts availability even on older models and online parts manuals. A lot of the zero turn mowers are somewhat the same. The manufacturers assemble them but they don't make the major components. Pretty much will all have self-branded engines made in China or B&S or Kawasaki. Almost all have Hydrogear transmissions.

Another gimmick is a "fabricated" deck. Stamped decks are stronger and have better aerodynamics but the smaller player manufacturers don't have the capability (press and tooling) to stamp heavy steel. The big guys either have heavy stamped decks or else go along with the fabricated deck gimmick because of consumer misinformation and because it sells.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

I love Honda GX engines. My pressure washer has one and it is fantastic. I assume I won't find one in residential grade ZTs.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> I'd pick new residential over used commercial.
> 
> Don't want or need a huge, heavy piece of machinery driving over my lawn all the time. Especially for that size lawn. Even if you only got 500 hours out of a residential zero turn - that like 500+ mows.
> 
> ...


I agree with the heavy piece of machinery. I have seen my neighbors lawn decimated with ruts from heavy commercial mowers. A quality residential would be my choice.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

hkfan45 said:


> I love Honda GX engines. My pressure washer has one and it is fantastic. I assume I won't find one in residential grade ZTs.


Most commercial grade zero turns runs Kawasaki or Kohler engines, also B&S Vanguard. I can't say I've ever seen a commercial zero turn with a Honda engine. Honda's seem to be on the push mower or walk behinds only.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I do less damage with my 900+lb Ferris than I did with my 550lb Hustler Raptor. I get i better balanced machine and wider tires so less PSI into the ground than you might think. It's all how you mow with it. High end lawns everywhere are mowed with commercial equipment and most are not rutted messes, they're very much still high end lawns.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

wiread said:


> I do less damage with my 900+lb Ferris than I did with my 550lb Hustler Raptor. I get i better balanced machine and wider tires so less PSI into the ground than you might think. It's all how you mow with it. High end lawns everywhere are mowed with commercial equipment and most are not rutted messes, they're very much still high end lawns.


I think operator skill level comes into play for sure. I will say I do some damage from time to time on my Pro-Stance. I believe it weighs 900 LBS. Where I usually see damage is when making turns in wet turf. I do a 3 point turn but still from time to time it tears it up. Also I have a couple areas that are smaller and I pretty much have to mow the same way each time I will see the turf get a little worn out where I have to turn around an object.

So starting last year if the ground is wet I usually mow my smaller areas with my push mower and just mow my 15k area with the stand-on mower. When it's dry I'll do my whole lawn with the stand-on.

I think 90% of my issues are user error. If I was more proficient on it I think I'd see less issues. I have mowed my dad's lawn with a residential style mower and to me the cut quality isn't near as good and it takes a little longer.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Living in farm country around my area, ZT mowers didn't get popular around my area until about 5ish years ago. It was always the same thing, "my lawn tractor works just fine, I don't need a ZT." This conversation reminds me of that.

It's honestly one of those things you have to try to appreciate. I'm not saying the first time you cut your grass with a commercial quality mower, you're going to have pixies dancing behind you and rainbows blowing out the exhaust pipe. I am saying that it's difficult to appreciate the advantages of a commercial grade unit over a residential unit without actually owning/driving one.

I have been on higher end residential Deere, Dixie, Bad Boy and Snapper mowers, all owned by friends in my small country neighborhood. I've physically driven them and cut grass with them multiple times. There are things I like about some of them over others individually, but at the end of the day, they are all running lower powered engines and lower quality hydros than a commercial unit. Some of the decks I prefer over others, some features on some I prefer over others. Overall they're all in that high end residential class 54-60" cut mower.

They do not hold a candle to my new commercial unit, and I would be saying that if it was mine, my neighbors, a different brand....etc. It's a whole different ballgame.

@hkfan45 If you're already a Stihl, pro quality guy to begin with and you end up buying a residential unit, are you going to spend the next few years wishing you had got something bigger/more durable/better components...etc? At $3-4K you're going to be in the used market, but I would physically go demo a few of both grades before making your final decision.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I was in a similar issue a couple of years ago. Wanted a commercial mower but didn't want to pay $8k. Couldn't find anything decent used. Noticed there was a "Badboy mowers" dealer not too far from here so started looking into that brand. I walked out of there with a new ZT Elite 54" which had the same motor and transmission as the lower end commercial mowers for $5.2k. Felt like that was a great deal.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

As the former owner of a lawn care company, I found it difficult to stop employees from damaging lawns. The most damage was done when turning. I think commercial mowers can do more damage, but any (hydraulic) will tear lawns up with personnel who try to go too fast.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

JD 300 series will suit you well. 3k ish


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Being in South Georgia myself most of the lawn care companies down here use JD. I see a few others but JD wins the numbers game from what I've seen.

I bought a zero turn in 2015 and at the time Husky MZT line was the closest to full commercial that I could find without spending 8+. Ended up with a Kawasaki FS engine and ZT3400 hydros and have put *knock on wood* 520 trouble free hours on it and spent $5100 if I remember correctly.

I mow more like 3 acres a week between my house and the lot we bought to build our forever house on.
So you could definitely get away with a higher end residential mower and be perfectly happy with that size lot as that's basically what size residential mowers were meant to mow and at your price range.

SLE equipment is an option to buy from and have them freight the mower to you and it might be cheaper than buying local but you also might not have the service support if you do that. They sell a lot of equipment including snapper pro that looks like a pretty good mower for the money. I think snapper pro is Ferris's budget line. I also have two friends who love thier bad boy mowers from tractor supply and haven't had any trouble with them. So just some things to think about.

Also i bought a JDWH48a at auction with is a 48" hydro walk behind mower with less than 10 hours on it for your price range as well. It was a new old stock auction from Everglades equipment group. A full commercial walkbehind is def in your price range as well.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have always regretted not buying a better mower. I finally bought myself , first a Hustler residential (which is almost commercial) and then a Grasshopper. I have about 60,000 sq feet.

At my job I maintain a Cub Cadet new residential Zero Turn. It has had two spontaneous flat tires. It has a moronic feature that won't let you back up without the deck switching off. I am sure that feature will help them sell PTO replacement clutches. The deck won't stay level.

Budget as much as you can possibly manage (like buying a house it is good to stretch as much as you can if you are plannng on keeping it a while) Buy a good one. If you buy a cheapie when it starts giving you fits (and it will) you will grow to despise it.

(I despise my Stihl chainsaw because it always fails me. It never wants to start unless I do a bunch of work on it every time.)


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@gene_stl mam that safety feature on the cub cadet pisses me off. My dad has one of their residential tractors and I mowed his lawn with it when he was out of town. Holy cow talk about frustrating.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

gene_stl said:


> I have always regretted not buying a better mower. I finally bought myself , first a Hustler residential (which is almost commercial) and then a Grasshopper. I have about 60,000 sq feet.
> 
> At my job I maintain a Cub Cadet new residential Zero Turn. It has had two spontaneous flat tires. It has a moronic feature that won't let you back up without the deck switching off. I am sure that feature will help them sell PTO replacement clutches. The deck won't stay level.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression Cub Cadet was trying to clean up their act and make better quality mowers. That PTO thing would legit have it back on the trailer and where I bought it from first day. That's just silly.

Also I must have the best Stihl chainsaw in the world. 9 years old, fires in 3 pulls only because the 2nd one fires it on choke. Love my Stihl.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Really jealous, just don't have enough garage space for one &#128580;


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I would have to say, anything that killed the PTO when reversing would be a deal killer on any machine for me. What a PITA. Would that mean no Y turns? or just sustained backing up?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It can be defeated but I couldn't figure out how to do it. This means I have to dig up the manual and look up how to do it.
And when I backed up two or three times it took me a while to figure out that it was a "feature" It is wired through the ignition switch.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

gene_stl said:


> It can be defeated but I couldn't figure out how to do it. This means I have to dig up the manual and look up how to do it.
> And when I backed up two or three times it took me a while to figure out that it was a "feature" It is wired through the ignition switch.


If I'm not mistaken, the JD Lawn Tractor I bought in 2011 when we bought this house had this same "feature". I gave it to my mom years ago, but if I remember correctly "The Crown" was nice enough to give me a button to push while backing up to keep it from killing the blades. That thing doesn't have a bypass button anywhere on it like the old JD's?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It DOES have a method of defeating the feature. But it is not intuitive and since I don't operate that particular machine regularly (only when I have to fix something they goofed up) it is long enough between operations to forget how to do it and have to refer to the "_*Manual of Instructions*_!"


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

gene_stl said:


> It DOES have a method of defeating the feature. But it is not intuitive and since I don't operate that particular machine regularly (only when I have to fix something they goofed up) it is long enough between operations to forget how to do it and have to refer to the "_*Manual of Instructions*_!"


That's, for lack of a better term, "crap". Sounds like bypassing that if allowed is what I would do.


----------

